# Gracie's Haircut



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

We took Gracie to the groomers today for the second time ever. We went to a different groomer this time. We didn't like the haircut she got the first time, which wasn't necessarily the fault of the groomer (we didn't do the best job communicating, and also we asked for her to be cut short-ish before her spay surgery), but on the flip side we didn't really feel any loyalty to them either.

So I checked some reviews and found another groomer nearby that a lot of people liked. We called them up ahead of time, and they seemed to be very knowledgeable, and also asked a lot of questions. I also searched through the forums and found some pictures you all posted that I really liked, and brought them for a reference.

Overall, I am very happy with the results.

Here's a *"before"* from a few weeks ago.









And here are the *"afters"*.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Soooooooooooo cute! The groomer did a great job!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice puppy cut. What a cutie pie you have.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracie is really cute and I like her "do"


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

that's a great face!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awesome...I just think she looks so dang sweet!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracie looks so sweet in her new 'do!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Great job - she's adorable!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

great clip! it is nerve wracking to go to a new person. She looks terrific!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm definitely very happy with it.

I printed out a couple different pictures, but I think Atticus was actually one of the ones they used as a reference. So thanks for that


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I love how rounded they made her face look - so so cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracie looks great, I love the way they did the legs and feet. Perfect!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweetie! Gracie looks great with her new cut.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love your little doggie house/bed...so cute Susan! And to me Gracie's cut is just perfect...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Its unanimous, she has a really good cut and is precious.


----------

